# PSI "Dustroyer" Dust Collector



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been looking for a dust collection system and found this one at PSI. My neighbor just bought the JET 1100 and is very happy. However, it was $100 more than the PSI version and the specs are nearly identical. Does anyone have any experience with the PSI "Dustroyer"?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

No but for 1/2 that price you can get the HF model which has good reviews on here as well as the HF web page.


----------

